# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  Ubuntu OS on New Nexus 7 2013 Expectations.

## divxclub

Hello there !

From day 1 sense Ubuntu was announced for Android devices and demoed on Nexus I was soooooo excited about this development. With all it's features and ability to have actual full featured OS Desktop inside your device with attached monitor is something amazing. But I would like to talk about actual performance we can expect from it. I do understand it'll take time untill all bugs and programs are optimized for this I totally get it so let's begin with little. Old generation Nexus 7 by now is really old device I mean new Nexus 7 , Nexus 5 devices and I am sure next Nexus 10 are quad core beasts that include latest and greatest but all that hardware designed for mobile computing with "mobile" in mind. What exactly I can expect from Ubuntu OS on my android next-gen device ? I am sure it'll play my music on the phone play games (I wonder what games will be available) and movies. But how about (most interesting for me and a deal breaker to be honest) a desktop OS performance. From what I understand no special crate is needed. It'll be using already included technologies on the device like slimport. But how about my mouse and keyboard ? Bluetooth or some wire solutions will be available. Now once I got it plugged in and nice new xMir (may be not) on 14.04 in front of me what will it be like, and please understand I do understand that it's not complete or even compiled yet for next get 4.3 Android devices but I guess I am asking for what you're shooting for. Let's say when you get this cheap tablet and you trying to swipe between pages right away you can see it;s not smooth like high-end devices, I feel it chocking because it can't renter fast enough. In my understanding this will not be any kind of emulation it'll be a native Linux / Ubuntu environment and it'll use all advantages of CPU and GPU. How are drivers will be developed for Adreno GPUs. And lastly I know may be I am pushing BUT, and that BUT is something that I am dreaming but IU have a feeling this is not going to happen, if I'd install steam and try to run (no not Metro: Last Light) if let's say I'd run something like Half-Life (no not second) a first one, a game that like a decade old, will I get frame rate that I can be proud of or this is totally pushover and the whole Desktop Environment is for "work" stuff and no games or multimedia intended. Okay then, all this questions and stuff really intended to start conversation about what expectation we may have and in general to talk about this a bit more cause I do not see too much out there on this topic. Also If someone currently have Ubuntu installed on Android would you please just share your experience. 

Thank you guys, can't wait for it to come out.

----------


## grahammechanical

You should accept that you and the developers do not have the same wish lists. We get what the developers are able to give us and on devices that the Original Equipment Manufacturers (OEMs) put on the market.

The concept of a Ubuntu phone/tablet/PC convergent device can only be fulfilled because smartphone and tablet hardware is already equal to desktop hardware in terms of power and capabilities. In my case, a new smartphone would have more computing power then my 6 year old desktop PC. So, do not expect Ubuntu to make up for hardware deficiencies. Your cheap tablet will remain a cheap tablet. The hardware will limit what will run on it. And Ubuntu may not be ported to that device anyway.

This is what is available now

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices

Like any phone OS the Ubuntu phone will needs developer to provided apps for the app store. It is up to developers to port their software to Linux. Do not expect a desktop game to run on a phone device. The two are not suited. This is why there needs to be a convergence of phone - tablet and desktop OS and we may get that between the autumn of 2014 and the spring of 2015, based on stated goals.

Ubuntu (phone/tablet) is already running Mir and Unity 8. If you want to see what Unity 8 looks like and you are running Ubuntu 13.10 or Trusty Tahr look for Unity 8 shell in the Ubuntu Software Centre. It is just a shell and the phone apps that you see iocns for cannot yet be installed on the desktop although some of the phone core apps will install and run.

Or you can look in the software centre and install Ubuntu Web Browser (also known as Browser) and you can use the web browser that will be on the phone and tablet. If you click "More" on the top panel of the window and "apps" you will get the apps store.

There is information out there.

http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/update...u-14-04/1254/2

Regards.

----------


## JonPaul

Please would someone answer the question "If someone currently have Ubuntu installed on Android would you please just share your experience."

----------


## Nr90

Nobody outside of canonical is running Ubuntu for Android.
It was supposed to be installed by OEMs, but focus seems to have shifted from Ubuntu for Android to Ubuntu Touch.

I wouldn't hold my breath.

----------


## JonPaul

You are probably right....

----------


## trevorlaneray

What I'm interested in is why the decision to support Grouper (Nexus 7 2012), but not Flo (Nexus 7 2013).
One would figure that the final version of the Nexus 7 would be the officially supported one. 
Anyone know any info as to the specifics on why this direction was taken?

----------


## 3rdalbum

> What I'm interested in is why the decision to support Grouper (Nexus 7 2012), but not Flo (Nexus 7 2013).
> One would figure that the final version of the Nexus 7 would be the officially supported one. 
> Anyone know any info as to the specifics on why this direction was taken?


I'm afraid you have the wrong idea about Ubuntu Touch. It's not made for people to install on their existing devices, it's made to be preinstalled by OEMs onto brand-new, purpose-built phones and tablets.

The only reason you can run Ubuntu Touch on the Nexus 4, Nexus 7 and Nexus 10 is because the Ubuntu developers needed some devices for development and testing of the operating system, since there are no purpose-built Ubuntu Phones and Ubuntu Tablets.

If Canonical has a dozen 2012 Nexus 7s for use by developers, which all work just fine, why would they add support for a later edition of the device that is not used for development?

----------


## MC Fox

I almost bought a Nexus 5. I was going to ask if anyone knew if Ubuntu would work on a Nook HD?  From what I gather here I cannot expect the phone nor tablet software to be loaded along side an existing Android device.  It must be EOM.  Agree?
I would sure like to know who will offer what.  The suspense is killng me and my enthusiasm.

----------


## neel3

Can someone please confirm this ?



> (Ubuntu Touch) It's not made for people to install on their existing devices, it's made to be preinstalled by OEMs onto brand-new, purpose-built phones and tablets.
> 
> The only reason you can run Ubuntu Touch on the Nexus 4, Nexus 7 and Nexus 10 is because the Ubuntu developers needed some devices for development and testing of the operating system

----------


## Piotr_Kedziorko

Still no official images for Nexus 7 2013 (flo) ??
I saw someone mentioning them on some ubuntu mailing list, here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...59&postcount=1

Did anyone found em?

----------


## 3rdalbum

> Can someone please confirm this ?


It's absolutely common knowledge that Ubuntu for Phones is not intended for end-users to install on any Android phone. It's made for OEMs to ship as the preinstalled operating system on a phone. Canonical has never said otherwise. The number of officially-supported development devices has dropped, not increased.

"Install Ubuntu for phones 
for developers and industry partners only" - http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/operators-and-oems

If this was made for end-users, the "minimum system requirements" would mention specific phones, not general specifications.

----------


## divxclub

> It's absolutely common knowledge that Ubuntu for Phones is not intended for end-users to install on any Android phone. It's made for OEMs to ship as the preinstalled operating system on a phone. Canonical has never said otherwise. The number of officially-supported development devices has dropped, not increased.
> 
> "Install Ubuntu for phones 
> for developers and industry partners only" - http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/operators-and-oems
> 
> If this was made for end-users, the "minimum system requirements" would mention specific phones, not general specifications.



This is a joke right ? I mean yes OEM is sure good thing but 99% of people not just hope but EXPECT to install Ubuntu Touch on their Android phones, and not just "install" but hard flash it as ONLY OS to eplace Android, I mean I am not sure what planet are you prom but innovation is only reason they dropped official support from OLD Nexus 7 and reason Nexus 5 is not in the list is simply they will not be able to make it happen (too new) in this case by release day so they don't want to promise something that they can't produce. I mean come on, how can you say Ubuntu Touch is meant for OEM and OEM only and they never promised .... you're silly. But anyhow I really hope you're wrong and if you're not and you wond be able to install and they drop support for devices and only way to get Ubuntu Touch as pre-installed with a phone ...well they can just give up right about now on Ubuntu-Touch ... cause people from Samsung wont allow that. And I fully expect to install Ubuntu Touch on upcoming Galaxy S 5, let's only hope bootloader comes unlocked and people from XDA work on port. Once again I am huge fan of Ubuntu and let's hope this OEM business talk is just a talk and Ubuntu stay open and free for all PC users as well as mobile users .....Ubuntu Touch for iPhone anyone ? Just a joke ....

----------


## cx19642

Last weekend I installed Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 7 2013 and it works fine.
To do this you need a rooted tablet with MultiRom and special version of trwp for MultiRom.

After I installed twrp and rooted my nexus 7 2013 (used this video to root an install twrp https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1cD...e_gdata_player)
I used MultiROmMangener App (see http://allhackersnews.com/2013/12/mu...-5nexus-7.html) to install
MultiRom v24, twrp Recovery 2014-06-05 (= special version of twrp for MultiRom), kexec.
In the 2nd fase I used MultiROmMangener app to install a specific Ubuntu touch build.

Be aware, if you want to try it yourself, then you are doing it on your own risk.

----------

